# Spring Green



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

I've noticed that lawns in my neighborhood that utilize a lawn service are greening up much faster that my lawn. Albeit my lawn looks better later in the year I want to know what causes this? Is it the synthetics they use or some other variable?

Thanks


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Did you give your grass a nitrogen feeding late into the fall last year?


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

I did.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Some professional services will put down a light fertilizer dose for early greenup. You can do it but realize it's a *light* dose, less than half a pound of N per 1k. Also, if it's greening up you can mow it a notch or two lower to cut off the brown tips, which will make it look nicer faster.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It could depend on a lot of variables. What have you applied in the last 6 months? How much/k and when? Was that last feeding urea or ammonium nitrate? Are you comparing your fescue to bluegrass or to another fescue lawn. East coast of what Continent? Florida or Nova Scotia?


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm comparing my Tall Fescue to other Fescue lawns. I'm on the East Coast near DC. Last app I applied was in the late fall. I went with a Lesco starter fert when I seeded. Haven't touched it since. During mid Spring thru Summer and Fall I run Milo. I don't recall the rate I applied the Lesco but I suspect it was a full app.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

N is a possibility. The concept of a winterizer is that applying 1#/k of a fast release N source after the turf has stopped growing at the end of the season will result in early Spring green-up. Seeding and applying starter fertilizer early enough in the Fall for the seed to germinate would be prior to the established turf's growth stoppage. The timing of the N app would have been too early for a winterizer and its resultant advantages. In addition, the Lesco app rate would have only applied 3/4# of N. In opposition, many/most lawn services have now adopted applying a winterizer. Also as GrassDaddy mentioned, most services also apply a preM with N and although it's a bit early, they may have already done that to the lawns in your neighborhood. It's way too early for pre-m in Ohio, but I saw a service doing it last week.
Either one of those situations could create the difference you are seeing.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Many lawn services use Prodiamine which has a long enough duration of action that it can be applied early and still be effective when crabgrass and other weed germination starts. It is one of the benefits of Prodiamine over Dimension.

They may also be applying nitrogen which will push early spring growth. It is not without potential problems. Too early an application of Nitrogen in the spring can reduce root growth and cause summer problems. Generally, you are better letting the turf wake up at its own pace than trying to force top growth too early with early spring fertilizer. A well timed late fall winterizer can help with spring green up by helping the plant enter dormancy with an abundance of stored nutrients for the coming spring.

I agree with Ridgerunner. The starter fertilizer at seeding time was too early for a winterizer. It ended up being more of a standard fall fertilizer. Winterizer is typically a fast release Nitrogen fertilizer applied just as or shortly after the grass top growth stops.


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

^^^^^Thanks guys. This makes a lot of sense. Fortunately my grass gets good and green in the mid to late spring and stays that way. I just was curious how some lawns seem to "wake up" so early.

Thanks


----------



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

I've heard of a lot of lawn care services using ammonium nitrate at about .25lb/k really early for exactly this reason. You noticed it and you want some of it. There's one way to get it for sure, pay them to do it!  Being Green makes the Green


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

sicride said:


> I've heard of a lot of lawn care services using ammonium nitrate at about .25lb/k really early for exactly this reason. You noticed it and you want some of it. There's one way to get it for sure, pay them to do it!  Being Green makes the Green


Lol...2 things this guy ain't never paying for.
1. Someone to take care of my yard 
2. ........


----------



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

I wouldn't pay someone for lawn care either, but that's why they do it. Marketing

I wouldn't pay for .....'s either, their just part of our language.


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

So I had my first mow this weekend and applied granular prodiamine at a rate of 5lbs/1000 sq ft. Hindsight I wish I would have used liquid. Don't feel confident that the granular will provide sufficient coverage. My question is if and when should I apply another app using liquid? Or should I just ride it out with effective irrigation and mowing then wait till mid summer and hit it with Dithiopyr? Have I reached the yearly maximum rate at 5/1000 or can I still re-apply?


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh Geez...Mother Nature is something else. So after consistent temps above 50 degree and blooming flowers I decided to lay my Pre M. Well today it's snowing. Any negative effects?


----------



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

No negative effects, you're just early! As long as you calculate the coverage times for what your plan you'll be just fine... Don't want coverage running out late June, try and keep it covered until late July-mid August if you plan to overseed.


----------

